# 1863 in trouble



## JOEALDERWOOD (Oct 19, 2010)

I have recently aquired an old 1863 cub that has sat dormant outside in the weather for the past five years........after a lot of cleaning and carburator work the engine just purr's ........So maybe the beast is worth trying to salvage..........Now on to the next problem.....the hydraulic valve to lift the deck is seized.
Any ideas to unseize it ????? Hot water ???? Drown it in wd 40 ????
Please give me some suggestions be for I ruin it with my own methods.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

Soaking it with a GOOD penetrating oil (use PB Blaster or Kroil, DO NOT use WD40) would be a start. Spray and try to work the lever. The handle is plastic so don't over do it. You may need to remove the valve from the tractor if it stays stuck, to get it freed.


----------



## JOEALDERWOOD (Oct 19, 2010)

*spray spray and spray again*

Thanks for the idea ........... I will spray some more.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEALDERWOOD (Oct 19, 2010)

*No more seizure*

Well..........i sprayed and i sprayed and let it sit..............gave it a little tap............ And it now slides in and out like a hot knife through butter.
Thanks for the info and moral support.
Joe


----------

